# Miroku shotguns



## boudreaux 1 (Oct 6, 2006)

I am conisdering buying a Charles Daly o/u by Miroku as a cheap alternative to a citori. I know that the Charles Daly's and Japanese Citori's are both manufactured in the same miroku plant but i want to know, are the Charles Daly guns back-bored like the Brownings?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

They are too old to be back bored. They should be a very reliable gun though.


----------

